# Kona Fire Mountain opinions



## OldsRocket (Aug 20, 2012)

I went and checked out a Kona Fire Mountain and on the very short test ride I liked the bike. Now obviously riding around the bike shop isn't exactly riding trails or fire roads. So I have been struggling to find information on them online, however there isn't much information to be found.

How bulletproof are these bikes? I checked out their specs and they seem to be comparable (if not better) to the Specialized Hardrock which many people seem to think is a good entry level bike. Does anyone own a Fire Mountain or know how they would perform as an entry level bike? I like the specs that I see (9 speed, gear ratios, hydraulic disc, etc.) and I like the fact that apparently it would be different.

Does Kona make good bikes in general?

I appreciate your time and input.


----------



## Striper (Aug 1, 2012)

My buddy just bought a Kona Kahuna and I really dig the bike they seem like sweet rides and from what I've read the frames are very well made.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Can you post a link to the bike you are looking at?

I test rode one about 4 or 5 years ago and really liked it. I'm sure they have made many changes since then, but I definately liked the ride.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Kahuna is 29 the Fire Mountain is 26. Both have a good fork-- RockShox XC 28TK.
Airborne Guardian 29er also uses that fork $675.


----------



## OldsRocket (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a link to the 2012. They are on sale and from what I see they aren't a whole lot different than the 2013.

KONAWORLD


----------



## OldsRocket (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a place selling a 2012 Fire Mountain for a little over $500. It sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a 2011 Fire Mountain and I love the bike. I've ridden it on pavement, fire roads, and technical singletrack like Fountainhead here in NoVA. It is great. It handles well and allows me to ride at my current limits. So far, all I've had to replace is one wheel that blew out on me. The components may not be top of the line but they work OK for me.

I'd buy it if I were you. If you're concerned about the bike being more durable, up your pricepoint to $1000 for better wheels.


----------



## OldsRocket (Aug 20, 2012)

How much do higher quality wheels cost? If I had to replace one that is. It sounds like your riding style is very similar to mine.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

OldsRocket said:


> How much do higher quality wheels cost? If I had to replace one that is. It sounds like your riding style is very similar to mine.


I honestly do not know the prices for wheels. The one that blew out on me was replaced under warranty so I did not see the cost involved.

The best advice I've been given re: wheels is to find a good wheel builder, order your hubs/rims/spokes, and have them built by hand. I know where I am going next time I need a replacement.


----------

